# Best Coffee Joints



## Danjanou (29 Apr 2004)

It appears the probe wasn‘t a waste of money after all. NASA now has proof of intelligent life on the Red Planet:

 http://radio.weblogs.com/0001011/mars_seattlehumor.jpg


----------



## 48Highlander (29 Apr 2004)

Starbucks?  Can‘t be too intelligent.  Now if it was a Timmies cup.....


----------



## RJG (29 Apr 2004)

lol exactly


----------



## Slim (30 Apr 2004)

Starbuck‘s has the highest content of caffeine of all the coffee house chains in Canada...and now elsewhere too, I guess. (Mars LOL)  :blotto:


----------



## bilal (8 May 2004)

hey i work at timmies its the greatest job i have ever had i can have anything for free only when im working but i when im not working i get discounts     

[moderator edit:  Not quite sure, but ... title edited to what we think bilal was trying to say ... maybe ... not sure ... whatever]


----------



## bilal (8 May 2004)

this whole post was supposed to go to the topic above


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (8 May 2004)

?????


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (8 May 2004)

yeeeaasss..


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (8 May 2004)

Hey,

How about moving your *** a bit more next time I want a double double after PT. I‘m tired of waiting in line for so long.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (8 May 2004)

I had an amazing experience on thursday, at a regional career fair - downtime was high, so we could take breaks from showing kids how to operate various small arms.

You haven‘t gone to Timmies, until you have driven there in a LAV III.  The thing took up four parking spaces, and caught the eye of every passing vehicle/pedestrian in downtown Thunder Bay.   :warstory:


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2004)

WTF is a Timmies? I have never heard of that one.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## logau (8 May 2004)

Tim Horton‘s donut chain - not only is it Canadian culture -its now in all our arteries    Apparently among the highest trans fat fired pastries on the market.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 May 2004)

Bilal you might want to specify what thread you want..."the topic above" is not specific enough, when people post in one or the other these things do move around.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2004)

Australia, where Burger Kings are called Hungry Jacks, a loaded hamburger has an egg on it (yuck), and no Dairy Queens, no Timmies, but we do have Crispy Cremes and Starbucks now.

As for A&W, the first two A&Ws opened in Sydney at Westfield Shoppingtown‘s Miranda Fair 3 yrs ago, and within 10 months they were shut down. It just did not catch on here, as did the US Long Beach Hot Dogs too.

However you can find a McDonalds on every corner. As I am posted in early 05, the nearest McRottons, is 19km away!

They say you can judge the economy of a country by the price of a Big Mac, and here they are $3.45, and no added taxes to pay either. So, whats the price of a Big Mac in your area?

As for Pizzahut, etc, they too are here, but a large pizza runs you only $7.95. When I was in Canada in 2000, I paid over $20.00 for one, and then they were only $5.95 here.

Just a few shocking Australian junk food facts for ya‘s.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## rdschultz (8 May 2004)

> Originally posted by logau:
> [qb] Tim Horton‘s donut chain - not only is it Canadian culture [/qb]


The best part is, its not even a Canadian company anymore.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (8 May 2004)

Kirkpatrick, done it.. uptown Fredericton, Prospect street.. before going on a dog and pony to my little one‘s school.  It was definetly kewl and turned a few heads.. just two of us, in a LAVIII at Timmies!! 

Bzz


----------



## nULL (8 May 2004)

Don‘t forget the beetroot on burgers wesley. Yeach!


----------



## meni0n (8 May 2004)

Try going to timmies in a VL. That‘ll turn some heads too but for the wrong reasons.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (8 May 2004)

i got  a question, how come the majority of the Timmie‘s cant make a coffee right.

here is my theory, the push the **** sugar dispensor too quickly.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2004)

Ya, I hate beet root too. Bloody horrible. This also goes with vegemite, which I call ‘death in a jar‘.

BTW you can buy Kraft vegemite at Canada Safeway, or you could back in 2000 anyway.

I just hate it, my GF lives buy it, and its good sex repellant too (hehe).

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 May 2004)

Wes you don‘t like Vegemite or Marmite?


----------



## 1feral1 (9 May 2004)

No way, like I said its death in a jar.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jul 2004)

See you should have had a extra large (of course) double double and a Boston Cream then you would have learned the Tim Hortons mystique.


----------



## McG (7 Jul 2004)

Nah, it is all about the large double-double and the walnut crunch.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Jul 2004)

McG said:
			
		

> Nah, it is all about the large double-double and the walnut crunch.



Heretic!


----------



## Sundborg (7 Jul 2004)

Personally, I think their French Vanilla Caps are the best.   ;D  I have them everyday.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Jul 2004)

I'm with McG on the walnut crunch... Didn't know anyone else actually liked those!

(Remember the cherry sticks? Almost like the IMP cherry cakes...)


----------



## mclipper (7 Jul 2004)

Black is the only true way to fully enjoy it!  Yummy!  I do like the Boston Cream though.


----------



## Franko (8 Jul 2004)

Large double double and a walnut crunch...  ;D

If not then I'll settle for a Boston Cream....which is usually the case anyways.

Regards


----------



## Lexi (8 Jul 2004)

Tim Hortons now has some new Mint Chocolate doughnut.   
Hugs and kisses to whomever came up with that!
I don't like coffee.. cept for the Timmie's Iced Cap. Mm. Get it with a little chocolate milk, and you're set for the day.
The hot chocolate is okay.. not my favourite though. 

Hamilton has 38 Tim Hortons stores.
AND we have the first ever Timmie's Store.
BEAT THAT!  ;D


----------



## Guardian (8 Jul 2004)

Triple triple and sour cream glazed....

The best way to clog arteries!   ;D


----------



## Sundborg (8 Jul 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> AND we have the first ever Timmie's Store.
> BEAT THAT!   ;D



wow, now that's just a little extreme.  Hamilton must have some hard-core Timmy fans!


----------



## Lexi (8 Jul 2004)

Sundborg said:
			
		

> Lexi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with being a Timmie's fan?  ???


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (8 Jul 2004)

Extra large Double Double and a family pack of assorted fat pills. Savouring each different flavour 1000 calories at a time. Pure sex for your taste buds. I actually add-repped that on an ex and it was fulfilled, didn't have any blanks for my C6 but did enjoy my Timmies.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jul 2004)

Boomer, what's the NSN on that? 8)


----------



## Smoothbore (8 Jul 2004)

The only thing that I dislike about Tim Hortons is that it slows down mass transit. I mean don't you hate it when, on your way to work, the TTC employee suddenly decides to stop by at the local Tims for a double-double and a box of Timbits? Heck I've even seen a freight train stop and it's engineers sprint towards Tims. Tim Hortons hurts Canada's industry!


----------



## Fruss (9 Jul 2004)

Please!!!  Stop talking about donuts and coffee..  I'm so hungry!!!   :threat:

hmmmmm...  dooooonnnnuuuuuuuutttttttsssss!!!!   ;D


----------



## Franko (9 Jul 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> Hamilton has 38 Tim Hortons stores.
> 
> BEAT THAT!   ;D



Moncton NB has over 50....the largest per capita in Canuckistan  

Regards


----------



## Sundborg (9 Jul 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> What's wrong with being a Timmie's fan?   ???



Nothing!  I'm one!  I'm just saying that that is a little over the edge.  Like look how big McDonalds is, do you see any McDonald's merchandise stores?


----------



## chk2fung (9 Jul 2004)

Oakville, ON!!!  Tim Horton's HQ, now there's something to brag about!!!  I use to work at the Holiday Inn where the Tim Horton's employees would stay, and everyday they'd bring boxes upon boxes of donuts for us.  These would all be the top secret prototype ones and most of them would never make it past our discriminating taste buds, but wow, if u're driving down the QEW by Dorval Dr.  and you open a window you might just get a nice whiff of the pride of Canada, but wait a second they don't make em fresh anymore.  Anyways a good old large black and a sour cream glazed willl float my boat any day of the week and twice on Sunday!!!

FYI  did you hear how they put double-double as a word in the Oxford Dictionary this year.


----------



## casing (9 Jul 2004)

All I can say is I get very annoyed when I go to a Timmies and they *don't have debit*!   Seems way too common, although the various Timmies seem to be getting with the program a little more.

All this Timmie talk... now I'm going to go over to the Krispy Kreme that opened here a few months ago and give that a try.   I'm sure I'll be underwhelmed.

And whoever mentioned the French Vanilla from Timmies, you are dead on.   That thick liquid is so tasty!


----------



## girlfiredup (9 Jul 2004)

BOOMER004 said:
			
		

> Extra large Double Double and a family pack of assorted fat pills.



Haha..fat pills.. too funny!

All this talk about walnut crunches has peaked my curiousity.. I've never tried them but having read they are delicious I intend to introduce one (or maybe 2) to my palate at some point this weekend.  Will report back.


----------



## Scott (11 Jul 2004)

Why do we now have interac at the drive through windows? I thought drive through was supposed to be quick. And, to those of you using interac on a coffee that costs about a buck and a half, how much do you think your lack of a twoonie costs you in service fees?

Speaking of the drive through, Stewiacke, NS has one of the largest Tim's east of Montreal. It has a dedicated driveway for the drive through that is at least 250 yds long. This thing will be blocked by 0730 on any weekday yet the parking lot will be empty. Are people so lazy that for the mere convenience of not having to get off your a** and walk a few steps they will wait in their cars and choke themselves with fumes? I see no logic in this.

My mother once worked with a gent who, as a part of a summer job, paved the parking lot of the very first Tim Horton's. At the time he said, "Who in the hell thinks they can make a living hawking coffee and donuts?!"

Cheers!


----------



## brin11 (11 Jul 2004)

That Stewiacke store must be the one at Mastidon Ridge (or whatever the hell they call it)??  I was just there this morning and it is a BIG place.  I'm usually disappointed though at Tim's, they rarely have my favourite donut, strawberry filled.


----------



## Scott (11 Jul 2004)

Oh Lord, someone else has been to Mastodon Ridge! When we were kids we painted the thing pink!

Yes, Stewiacke Tim's is huge, I have been across this great country and have yet to find one bigger, not that the Uber Giant Tim's isn't out there somewhere.

I would love to own the franchise for Ft Nelson, BC or High Level, AB. I think a guy would make a killing in either of those places.


----------



## casing (11 Jul 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> And, to those of you using interac on a coffee that costs about a buck and a half, how much do you think your lack of a twoonie costs you in service fees?



If you're paying service fees everytime you use debit then you need to take a look at your account type and perhaps get a different one--or a different bank.  I personally do not like to carry any hard currency on my person at all.  In fact, I'm more likely to pay a service fee to get my hands on some cash than I am paying a buck and a half for coffee through a debit machine.


----------



## rdschultz (11 Jul 2004)

I've got a chime in with a vote for the French Vanilla as well.  Absolute perfection in a cup.  I usually had a blueberry muffin to go with it, and that was breakfast more times than I'd care to remember while I was attending University.


----------



## Korus (11 Jul 2004)

Large black every morning of school, and some early mornings with the army. Sometimes donuts.

We have a Tims in the Engineering building at Uni, and there's a Tims right by the armouries, that I pass every time I'm going in. It's a trap, I swear.


----------



## Scott (11 Jul 2004)

XL triple, triple for me. I have to admit though, Grande Prairie just got its first Starbucks and I am hooked on their cappuccino. Not hooked enough to pay $4.50 every time the urge comes on, but enough to make it a once a week or so thing. Don't hate me because their drinks are good!

Casing, maybe I am in denial of technology when it comes to currency. I do not bank over the net or the phone and I always have in the neighborhood of 200 bucks on me in 20's or less (My theory is that I won't be as choked about dropping one twenty as I would be about losing a fifty) I have a checking account and I do occasionally use debit, just prefer cash. I don't even use credit cards anymore!

My buddy's grandfather came to Edmonton from rural Cape Breton Island to visit his grandson. Dereck (The grandson) decided to take the old boy to the big mall for a day so grandpa could say he laid eyes on it. While they were there Dereck went to an ATM because he was low on funds. Grandpa came up behind him and said, "Dereck, what are you doing?"

"Getting money out of the bank, Grandpa" Dereck replied

"How do you do that?!!!" The old fella exclaimed.

"You mean to tell me that you've never used a bank machine, Grandad?" Dereck asked incredulously

"No need," the old boy replied,"All my money is safe under the mattress"

Different strokes for different folks I guess, I like the story though.

Cheers


----------



## rdschultz (12 Jul 2004)

Hmm, where is the Starbucks in Grande Prairie?  I was up there for a couple weeks, a couple weeks ago, and I must've missed it.  Its my hometown, and I've been back once or twice a year since I left for University in 2000... every time I go back, I'm amazed at the changes.


----------



## commando_wolf63 (12 Jul 2004)

XL french Vanilla cap or a XL English toffee  along with a dutchie  speaking of has anyone else noticed that the pastries seem to have gotten smaller ???.   FYI avoid the Poppyseed Bagels I've seen a program on TV Myth busters or something like that these two guys both ate a poppyseed bagel prior to a drug test and they failed it seems the poppyseed bagel contained enough opiates to show up on a "random" drug test.


----------



## rdschultz (12 Jul 2004)

I can't speak for the pastries, but last week when I stopped in for my usual (see above), the muffin looked a fair bit smaller than usual.  I don't know, maybe it wasn't smaller, but my immediate perception was that it was.


----------



## casing (12 Jul 2004)

In fact, donuts, etc. at Timmies are actually smaller.  I'm sure if you do a google search on it you'll see something about it.  There excuse was something along the lines of going back to their roots.  Something rather lame like that.  Timmies also no longer serves them fresh.  They actually pre-cook them and then just zap em in some big power nuke oven just before they are served.


----------



## Kunu (12 Jul 2004)

On a slightly different note, I've heard that Timmy's has a *double drive-through * in Timmins, and it's apparently the most busy location in the country.  Anyone know if there's any truth to this?


----------



## brin11 (12 Jul 2004)

There's a double drive-thru in Halifax, Bayer's Road.  One side for passenger service, the other for driver service.


----------



## girlfiredup (12 Jul 2004)

Ok here's my take on the walnut crunch.     I had one about 20 minutes ago and it was absolutely delicious. I should have bought 2!   So moist and chocolatey with just the right amount of glaze.   Yumm!   I think a few more walnut pieces would have been nice though.   Other than that, I think I have found my new love.    :-*


----------



## Scott (12 Jul 2004)

I came to GP in 2001 and am amazed by the changes. The Starbucks is in the old Country Style/Mary Brown's building right beside the Mowhawk in Gateway.


----------



## Yard Ape (14 Jul 2004)

Double-double & Honey Crueler (Sp?)


----------



## Sundborg (16 Jul 2004)

Yard Ape said:
			
		

> Double-double & Honey Crueler (Sp?)



I used to have the crueler all of the time too, one of my favs.  I find it too sweet now though; I'd prefer the boston cream now over it.


----------



## Lexi (16 Jul 2004)

CALL TO ALL TIMMIE'S FANS! 
TIM HORTONS NOW HAS A NEW CINNAMON ROLL.
AVAILABLE IN FROSTED OR GLAZED JUST 99 CENTS!

(They're REALLY REALLY good.   ;D)


----------



## Sundborg (19 Jul 2004)

Lexi said:
			
		

> CALL TO ALL TIMMIE'S FANS!
> TIM HORTONS NOW HAS A NEW CINNAMON ROLL.
> AVAILABLE IN FROSTED OR GLAZED JUST 99 CENTS!
> 
> (They're REALLY REALLY good.   ;D)



I saw those today in the Timmy's on base here, they looked good!  Maybe I'll try one tomorrow.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (19 Jul 2004)

Question, maybe a Timmies insider knows...

Tea in Ontario is one price.  XL or sml its all the same...

Tea in New Brunswick is priced similar to coffee, different costs for different sizes.

Why?

Now when they introduced that horrible steeped tea in NB that was priced according to size and bag teas all cost the same.  Dont know when they started charging for hot water but now you are not apparently paying for the tea but but for the hot water as bag teas are on the same price as steeped tea.


----------



## Redeye (19 Jul 2004)

Casing said:
			
		

> All I can say is I get very annoyed when I go to a Timmies and they *don't have debit*!   Seems way too common, although the various Timmies seem to be getting with the program a little more.
> 
> All this Timmie talk... now I'm going to go over to the Krispy Kreme that opened here a few months ago and give that a try.   I'm sure I'll be underwhelmed.
> 
> And whoever mentioned the French Vanilla from Timmies, you are dead on.   That thick liquid is so tasty!



Tim's has a company policy aaginst Interac - it's too slow and they don't accept it for that reason.  It's also expensive for a business with such small average purchases.  Paying $0.10-0.16 per transaction is a big bite out of their margin on a $1.50 order.

I'm interested to know if the stores in downtown Toronto take Dexit - it's another debit-type system that just works with a key fob, no PIN or anything like that...  A lot of merchants accept it there, it just hasn't caught on in wide scale yet though.


----------



## brin11 (19 Jul 2004)

There are Tim's in the lower mainland of British Columbia that accept debit so it can't be company wide.  I know for sure the Abbotsford Tim's off the highway had it a few years back.


----------



## Spr.Earl (19 Jul 2004)

I just like my double,double and a jewish doughnut with cream cheece.


----------



## Sundborg (20 Jul 2004)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Question, maybe a Timmies insider knows...
> 
> Tea in Ontario is one price.   XL or sml its all the same...
> 
> ...



WOW!  That's funny because my friend and I were just discussing that today when we were in the Timmy's.  All they seem to be charging for is the extra water.  Might aswell just ask for a large cup of hot water and see what they charge you, and bring your own tea bag from home.


----------



## Macklinen (20 Jul 2004)

Timmie's has the best mocha's and they have the best english toffee caps ever! And your rit3, it does hurt canadas industry, but it doesnt make that big of a dent. There are things in this world that hurt candas industry even more.


----------



## Redeye (20 Jul 2004)

brin11 said:
			
		

> There are Tim's in the lower mainland of British Columbia that accept debit so it can't be company wide.   I know for sure the Abbotsford Tim's off the highway had it a few years back.



I know there were several that did have Interac in the past, but they are (so I am told, anyhow!) all gone, across the board.  None of the ones here have it any more, though I know of at least two that did in the last few years.


----------



## rdschultz (21 Jul 2004)

In Saskatoon, every Tim's I tried accepts Debit.  They don't accept Visa, for obvious reasons (the higher surcharge), but I've never even been given a second look with Debit.  I've been to at least three or four different locations in the last couple weeks, and every one of them accepted it.

The ones in Edmonton on the UofA campus all accepted it when I graduated there (just over a year ago).  Maybe not the one in the Student Union Building, because there are several stores there that don't, but the one in the Central Academic Building I'm pretty sure did, and the one in the Engineering Building absolutely did.  

I haven't checked the ones here in Grande Prairie, but I know they did accept it recently.  During my stay here I'm bound to make a trip or two past it, but I'd honestly be surprised if they ripped the Interac machines out of there.

What the company should do is have a Coffee Card thing, where you can pre-buy a $50 or $100 amount, and every time you visit they just swipe it off the card (no pin or anything, so its basically just like cash).  Just like this Dexit thing (which I quite like the sounds of, I'd love to see it catch on everywhere), but have it available for use at every location in the country.


----------



## NormR (21 Jul 2004)

I like my large Double double with a Boston Cream or a Blueberry muffin, goes down really good and never backfires .... 
as for the number of stores well drive through the big town of Midland Ont. there 12,000 people and I think my last count was 5 stores with drive throughs sprinkled across the community... also the small drive through store, the little ones with the drive throughs windows seem to becoming very popular too. The best Timmies I like is the one on Hwy 69 on the North side just north of Parry Sound. the person who has that licence must make a killing with the traffic going through there.


----------



## Scott (21 Jul 2004)

The first fast food chain to go into Inverness Count, Western Cape Breton Island was a Tim's. It is the only one that has survived (KFC and A&W both failed I believe) The place is always packed, the cancer closet is bigger than the non smoking section and they do not accept debit. I used to like watching tourists get flustered about that.


----------



## Yard Ape (21 Jul 2004)

Timmies is not fast food!
It's a coffee shop!

Appologise & hang your head.


----------



## Scott (21 Jul 2004)

Perhaps I should have been more clear....mega giant, multimillion dollar worth conglomerate.........?

I am sorry.

Hey, if the Yanks can have fast food joints on their bases then why can't we have Timmy's? You know that'd be a franchise that just couldn't lose.


----------



## Redeye (21 Jul 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> In Saskatoon, every Tim's I tried accepts Debit.   They don't accept Visa, for obvious reasons (the higher surcharge), but I've never even been given a second look with Debit.   I've been to at least three or four different locations in the last couple weeks, and every one of them accepted it.
> 
> The ones in Edmonton on the UofA campus all accepted it when I graduated there (just over a year ago).   Maybe not the one in the Student Union Building, because there are several stores there that don't, but the one in the Central Academic Building I'm pretty sure did, and the one in the Engineering Building absolutely did.
> 
> ...



Ironically enough, on small purchases, Visa's discount rates would be much cheaper than Interac fees.  Interac charges a flat amount, Visa a percentage with a monthly minimum - at the very worse 4% or 5%, and they'd be able to negotiate it down quite a lot.  As long as the volume was high, Visa would probably be cheaper for them!  I like the prepaid card idea, that's sort of what the Dexit system is like.  I have such a card for Starbucks, except that the only Starbucks where I live (in Peterborough) doesn't take the damned things!

There's my mindless injection of civvie street knowledge into the matter.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Jul 2004)

Saw on the CNN ticker Krispy Kreme was making a drinkable donut.  How will Timmies react?


----------



## brin11 (22 Jul 2004)

That's disgusting!


----------



## Sundborg (22 Jul 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Hey, if the Yanks can have fast food joints on their bases then why can't we have Timmy's? You know that'd be a franchise that just couldn't lose.



We have a Timmy's on base here at Stadacona in Halifax.  It's great, I get up in the morning, take a little strole down stairs from my room, and walk right into it.


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

IT HAS OBVIOUSLY BEEN TOO LONG SINCE MY LAST VISIT TO STAD

Boy I am angry now. Where is the Tim's there? I'm assuming close to the Canex/Stand Easy?

Maybe it's time to go Navy.....


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Jul 2004)

The calories!
 :blotto: The sugar!!
 :boring: The horror!!!

http://money.cnn.com/2004/07/21/news/midcaps/krispy_kreme/


----------



## Sundborg (22 Jul 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> IT HAS OBVIOUSLY BEEN TOO LONG SINCE MY LAST VISIT TO STAD
> 
> Boy I am angry now. Where is the Tim's there? I'm assuming close to the Canex/Stand Easy?
> 
> Maybe it's time to go Navy.....



The Timmy's is in the S-37 building.  As soon as you come in the main gate, take a left and you can't miss it on your left side. 

And yes...   GO Navy! ;D


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

I think that it's a great idea to have Tim's on bases. I mean, we have them in hospitals, Universities, etc. make them available to the troops too. Charge Tim's Corporate a nominal fee to offset rent and there you go, a Tim's will never go broke.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Jul 2004)

The Dockyard has Perks.....even better


----------



## Sundborg (22 Jul 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> The Dockyard has Perks.....even better



You talking about the New Wave cafe or whatever it is called?   bah!   not the same! Not half as good as Timmy's, except it just has a few more snacks.


----------



## Yard Ape (23 Jul 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> I think that it's a great idea to have Tim's on bases. I mean, we have them in hospitals, Universities, etc. make them available to the troops too. Charge Tim's Corporate a nominal fee to offset rent and there you go, a Tim's will never go broke.


I would not even miss the unit canteen if you could get Timmies to come out to the field.


----------



## Guardian (26 Jul 2004)

Give them "noncombatant status" and let them come to the field with us. Just imagine, a green LS with "Tim Horton's" in red lettering on a white field, like the ambulances, delivering coffee and timbits to caffeine-starved soldiers...  ;D

Like the padres, they'd keep the morale up. An invaluable support arm.  

I've had waaaaaayyyy too much coffee this morning already...   :blotto:


----------



## Lexi (26 Jul 2004)

Guardian said:
			
		

> Give them "noncombatant status" and let them come to the field with us. Just imagine, a green LS with "Tim Horton's" in red lettering on a white field, like the ambulances, delivering coffee and timbits to caffeine-starved soldiers...   ;D
> 
> Like the padres, they'd keep the morale up. An invaluable support arm.
> 
> I've had waaaaaayyyy too much coffee this morning already...     :blotto:


T'hell with Timbits..
.... Cinnamon rolls... *Drool*


----------



## Scott (26 Jul 2004)

The cookies sucked for a while but I had some today and they have gotten better. ME LOVE COOOOOOOOKIES


----------



## Lexi (26 Jul 2004)

Everyone run!
It's the cookie monster!
(Oh my God, does the madness ever end?)


----------



## Gryphon (28 Jul 2004)

Almost every single Timmy Ho's that i've been to (mainly those in quebec and ontario but also one in Brandon, Mann) didn't accept interac. There's just no point. Dude, if your going to buy a coffee, have a toonie ready


----------



## McG (7 Aug 2004)

*For Canadian sailors, the coffee has to be Tim's*

The military is insisting it will buy only Tim Hortons coffee for the galleys at CFB Halifax, including those on board warships. The reason for the two-year contract for about 300 cases of Tim Hortons coffee -- with "no substitute" -- is that it's what sailors want to drink, said Lt.-Cmdr. Denise LaViolette of navy public affairs. 


http://www.canada.com/edmonton/edmontonjournal/news/story.html?id=ea28129f-0fa6-4803-8636-e14bbb7606c5


----------



## Sundborg (8 Aug 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!  Excellent!


----------



## Lexi (14 Aug 2004)

McG said:
			
		

> *For Canadian sailors, the coffee has to be Tim's*
> 
> The military is insisting it will buy only Tim Hortons coffee for the galleys at CFB Halifax, including those on board warships.


And that's how it bloody well should be!
Okay guys, you know how Wendy's has that unofficial spokesman.... well what if Timmies had.. an unofficial spokesWOMAN?   ;D
Anyway, you have to try the Chocolate Caramel Pecan cookies and the Double Chocolate Fudge ones too. I got some heading home from the surplus store and they were fresh out of the oven... 
I've yet to try the toffee glazed donut.
I'll get back to you on that later.   ;D

Lex


----------



## Sundborg (14 Aug 2004)

I had a friend who never had the french vanilla's before try one, now he loves it and he's hooked  ;D


----------



## Scott (14 Aug 2004)

COOOOOOOOOOOKIES, NUM< NUM< NUM< NUM


----------



## canuck101 (14 Aug 2004)

In the winter the best is a cup of English toffee and a toasted bagel with butter. ;D That is heaven to me


----------



## joymadd (18 Aug 2004)

All this talk of Tims is making me a) very thirsty and b) homesick!

I have lived in the UK for the last 9 1/2 years and regularily get shipments of Tims from family and friends.  Nothing compares to going and getting a proper large double double though.

Tims in Calgary airport is always my first port of call on return and my last stop before leaving again!

I have often wondered if I could start a franchise here and if it would work.  Krispy Kreams has recently made the move this side of the water but in my humble opinion Tims is far superior!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (18 Aug 2004)

You would probably considered a god send to any Canadian traveller landing on the wrong side of the pond.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Aug 2004)

Fooled yah! 

**waits for the lynch mob**


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Aug 2004)

One demotion point for you.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Aug 2004)

Who cares about the coffee..? , I heard that they switched to "liquid" tea, no bag.AAARRRRGGGGG!!!


----------



## beach_bum (30 Aug 2004)

I think I just had a mini-stroke!!!!!!!  Wow!  I need a coffee.


----------



## Armymedic (30 Aug 2004)

Ex-Dagoon....

SEE MY AVATAR?


----------



## jonsey (30 Aug 2004)

Meh, I don't drink coffee.


----------



## Sundborg (30 Aug 2004)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Ex-Dagoon....
> 
> SEE MY AVATAR?



lol ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (31 Aug 2004)

CFL said:
			
		

> One demotion point for you.


I second that motion

Just kidding, I wouldn't demote over a joke.


----------



## CdnGalaGal (31 Aug 2004)

No demotion point. It was a good gag, but god!!! How on earth would you expect me to operate??  :crybaby:

Oh wait... There's no Timmies where I am... Just Turkish coffee  :blotto:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Aug 2004)

Hey I liked that stuff when we were in Istanbul a few years ago. Then again I was one of the few that drank it.


----------



## CdnGalaGal (31 Aug 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Hey I liked that stuff when we were in Istanbul a few years ago. Then again I was one of the few that drank it.



 Well I've definitely got enough time over here to learn to like it, but for now I liken it to a dark murky sludge...  :skull:


----------



## The_Solecist (31 Aug 2004)

After the caffienne gum trials they decided we could chew.  Less spilled drinks going over rough terrain...


----------



## GerryCan (3 Sep 2004)

I Could Only Wish!

The Most deadliest places to drive here on CFB Petawawa are around the 2 Tim Hortons.

Shut 'em both down and the fatties won't have anywhere to go when they're skipping PT....
Hey maybe they'll actually start doing some on their own, other than  at 'Gym Hortons'


----------



## Armymedic (3 Sep 2004)

Carefull there Cans, I see as many Royal Canadians there as any other unit (even if Timmies cups are verboden in the Chicken Coop).

_edit to add_ I case you wonder how I know...We UMS staff do PT from 1430-1600, 'round 0900 is our daily run to pick up mail, coffe etc...


----------



## winchable (3 Sep 2004)

I started drinking Espresso for the first time when I was over in Europe recently,
Insane stuff, have 3 cups of that and you will literally sit there and shake off any weight you might be carrying!
Trying to keep up with people who drink them every day is not a good idea either, because they can have as many as 5 cups in a sitting, and when you're trying to match them (Out of spite, or respect for local customs..either way a bad idea) you'll just sit there and wait for your heart to come exploding out of your chest.


----------



## Sundborg (3 Sep 2004)

Competing eh?  That sounds dangerous...


----------



## rdschultz (3 Sep 2004)

Che said:
			
		

> I started drinking Espresso for the first time when I was over in Europe recently,
> Insane stuff, have 3 cups of that and you will literally sit there and shake off any weight you might be carrying!
> Trying to keep up with people who drink them every day is not a good idea either, because they can have as many as 5 cups in a sitting, and when you're trying to match them (Out of spite, or respect for local customs..either way a bad idea) you'll just sit there and wait for your heart to come exploding out of your chest.



The trick is to have espresso in moderation, so that when you need a wake-up, its there.  When I'm driving long distances, and I get tired near the end of the drive (the last couple hours, usually), I'll pick up an espresso based beverage.  My go-to choice is a good triple venti vanilla latte from Starbucks, but thats only a possibility when Starbucks is handy (or I have a thermos onboard).

Also, I thought Timmies was going to Steeped tea (i.e. the loose leaf method, or whatever)?  I know people who swear by that method for their own use, so I always assumed it was better.  Not being a tea drinker, what is the benefit to bagged teas?  I assume that way you can control the strength a little better?


----------



## winchable (3 Sep 2004)

> moderation



....Not too familiar with the word.. ;D


----------



## Gayson (15 Sep 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Who cares about the coffee..? , I heard that they switched to "liquid" tea, no bag.AAARRRRGGGGG!!!



Don't worry, that tea is just another new product.  It's Orange Pekoe brewed using a different product.  All the old teas are still at Timmy Hoe's


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Sep 2004)

I havn't stopped at one yet but I did see the sign for a medium at $1.09 which would mean the price has gone up and then it hit me, I'll bet now they will charge more depending on the size. Before it was always the same price no matter what size you got. [1 teabag]
Has anyone checked this out?    Tea is such an important part of a well-balanced life. 8)
Bruce


----------



## GerryCan (16 Sep 2004)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Carefull there Cans, I see as many Royal Canadians there as any other unit (even if Timmies cups are verboden in the Chicken Coop).
> 
> _edit to add_ I case you wonder how I know...We UMS staff do PT from 1430-1600, 'round 0900 is our daily run to pick up mail, coffe etc...



I wasn't necessarily talking about fatties in other units


----------



## Gayson (23 Sep 2004)

medium regular for me.

I hate almost all of the donuts, muffins etc because I worked at Tim Hortons for 2 years.


Also some years ago in my early teens back in the days of Boy Scouts we had some british kids come visit us.  I took one to Tims.

Needless to say, he did not want to go back to England after that.


----------



## Warm Coffee (26 Sep 2004)

McG said:
			
		

> Nah, it is all about the large double-double and the walnut crunch.



lol yeah thats what I order all the time too.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (30 Sep 2004)

Well folks, its official, the tea sucks.    ....and like I suggested earlier, its now priced the same as coffee.
Well now I have no reason to set foot insi........wait....was that a cream puff?   D'oh 8)


----------



## Lexi (4 Oct 2004)

I have a new Saturday morning ritual.
6 cookies and a small hot chocolate. *Nods*
I'll be the girl walking down James Street S. spilling hot chocolate down her front... 

 ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Oct 2004)

not to mention bouncing off the walls once you get to your destination.


----------



## Burrows (5 Oct 2004)

Go english toffee...YUM.... *hides from lexi who is bouncing off the walls*


----------



## gun plumber (5 Oct 2004)

I could'nt even tell you how much a coffee costs at Tim's now.closest on is an hour away


----------



## ackland (5 Oct 2004)

Yeah that was one thing that really sucked when I was out there. :crybaby:  I was real happy to get back to the real world where there is a Tim's on every corner.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (7 Oct 2004)

: I see someone decided to use my idea for their site.

http://www.themilitarylife.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=965#3688


----------



## Lexi (7 Oct 2004)

Soon I'll get a picture of the plaque that's on the site of the first Timmies EVER!
There's something only Hamiltonians get to see every day.  8)

Cheers,
Lex


----------



## dreddekopp (23 Dec 2004)

i work for a tim hortons and actually... they are in the development of having something like a coffee card you can swipe without the need for a pin. and you didn't hear this from me but according to my boss, they are coming out with some new yogurt/lowfat desserts or something of the sort. on the debit side, it is a huge expense to own one and if you work at one of the higher volume stores, you would be waiting for HOURS in line.


----------



## dreddekopp (23 Dec 2004)

sorry, last post was supposed to say if you would go to one of the higher volume stores.
my bad


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (23 Dec 2004)

You guys real need to deliver


----------



## Scott (23 Dec 2004)

Yesterday I had my first Timmies in two months. No Tim's in Ft Nelson YET! I stopped in Ft St John because I was craving it. Slammed an XL TT and immediately ordered another. Got to Dawson Creek and got another, arrived in Grande Prairie, had a monster leak and bought another coffee....Heaven. I've had three today. I missed it soooo much.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (21 Jul 2005)

I have an idea who the winner is already


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (21 Jul 2005)

Other places sell coffee? BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Mappy (21 Jul 2005)

Tim Hortons is good for the everyday coffee 

Second Cup is good for the evening 'lets go for coffee'

HOWEVER, the best coffee I've ever had was in Vienna in the coffeehouses.


----------



## Korus (21 Jul 2005)

Mmm... St. Timothy of Horton. I'm going to miss it. I'll have to go on a Timmies binge for the next week before I deploy.

Do you think if we write a letter to Tim Hortons saying how much we miss their coffee, they'll send a coffee machine and supply of coffee to us in Kandahar?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jul 2005)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> Mmm... St. Timothy of Horton. I'm going to miss it. I'll have to go on a Timmies binge for the next week before I deploy.
> 
> Do you think if we write a letter to Tim Hortons saying how much we miss their coffee, they'll send a coffee machine and supply of coffee to us in Kandahar?



Probably......It'll get flown in by sea kings and the cans will be CADPAT (AR).


----------



## Korus (21 Jul 2005)

Score!  ;D


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Jul 2005)

Best _coffee_ joints?  First banana peels, now this...


----------



## Danjanou (21 Jul 2005)

~RoKo~ said:
			
		

> Mmm... St. Timothy of Horton. I'm going to miss it. I'll have to go on a Timmies binge for the next week before I deploy.
> 
> Do you think if we write a letter to Tim Hortons saying how much we miss their coffee, they'll send a coffee machine and supply of coffee to us in Kandahar?



You never know. The marketing and publicity they'd get from it, can you say patriotic commercial, would make it very attractive to them.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (21 Jul 2005)

You shouldn't have to worry...Camp Julien was swamped with Timmy's coffee in Kabul.  I assume the same will be the case in KAF...


----------



## old medic (21 Jul 2005)

My vote would go to Seattle Coffee House, but it didn't seem to make the list.


----------



## NCRCrow (21 Jul 2005)

They gave us free coffee in 98 (HMCS Toronto) but we had to do two goofy TV commercials for it.

Yeah we all miss all wives and our coffee in that order.


----------



## Sheerin (21 Jul 2005)

Yeah, i'm not a huge fan of Tim Horton's coffee.  Its okay, just not great.  I can't even drink it black.  That being said, I still go there often, mostly becuase its the only decent coffee at school.  There was a plan to get a Starbucks but it was killed by the hippies.

For my morning ritual I always go to Dreams and Beans here in peterborough.  INCREDIBLY good coffee, and AMAZING muffins.


----------



## 45506445210414924 (22 Jul 2005)

7-11 !!! grab a coffee along with some cheese and nachos.....lets see Tim Horton's do that!! hahahah  
Doughnut City- St.Catharine's, ONT

Cheers


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (22 Jul 2005)

Horton's hands down.

I'm surprised none of my fellow Shilo transplants have mentioned "Forbidden Flavours"


----------



## Pieman (22 Jul 2005)

Cafe de Jaren, Amsterdam. I loved that place. 
http://www.diningcity.com/ams/dejaren/en/

(And no, it is not one of THOSE coffee shops!  :blotto


----------



## adams (22 Jul 2005)

You all need to come to good old Aussie, there is some of the greatest coffee places round.


----------



## dk (22 Jul 2005)

You forgot Coffee Time. It's great if you need your stomach flushed!!

Has Tim's Invaded St. Jean yet?


----------



## B.McTeer (22 Jul 2005)

people we have a problem here in victoria starbucks outnumbers tims i think 7 to 3 its not right

But my vote is with tims its worth the drive


----------



## mcnutt_p (22 Jul 2005)

Tim Hortons ;D

The only place I visit more the Canadian Tire

McNutt


----------



## canadianblue (22 Jul 2005)

I don't like Starbucks, way to classy for my tastes

"Would you like Bold or Venetian?"

I prefer Tim Hortons and an Extra Large Triple Triple


----------



## dk (22 Jul 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> "Would you like Bold or Venetian?"



They have blinds at Starbucks  ???


----------



## camochick (22 Jul 2005)

Tim Hortons, hands down. I'm a maritimer, we love our timmies hehe. Now i just have to convince them to build a timmies here in my ghetto.


----------



## dutchie (22 Jul 2005)

Well, I USED to like Timmies, but I honestly think the quality has taken a serious slide in the last few years. I drink my coffee black, no sugar, so it's tough to mask bad coffee for me. When I was overseas, I got used to Turkish coffee and Dutch coffee, which is superior to anything brewed here (except at my house - I have an imported coffee machine  ). 

The only think that comes close to good Dutch coffee is an 'Americano - half full'. 

For the best mocha in Vancouver, go to Moonpennies on Pender and Thurlow.


----------



## Kiltmann (22 Jul 2005)

Following coffee joints get a 10 on the 'kilt scale for coffee':

5. 7-11 (add a cookie and a box of cereal).
4. Tim Hortons (with a Long John).
3. Seattle's best.
2. Starbucks.
1. Dunkin' Donuts! THE BEST coffee joint. Pity there are none in Canada. Just in the States.

Kiltmann/Nik.


----------



## mcnutt_p (22 Jul 2005)

Kiltmann said:
			
		

> Following coffee joints get a 10 on the 'kilt scale for coffee':
> 
> 5. 7-11 (add a cookie and a box of cereal).
> 4. Tim Hortons (with a Long John).
> ...



I had seen one on in Montreal at the subway station and if I am right I belive there is one on Bank Street in Ottawa,

McNutt


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (22 Jul 2005)

Kiltman,
Spend some time in la Belle Province, you will find Dunkin Donuts everywhere......


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (22 Jul 2005)

I prefer timmies but don't ever go to one thats far from a CF base. The service is super slow, people pay in pennies and coupons and I would say 10 out of the last 20 times I hit the drive through, they managed to screw up "large black, one sugar"


----------



## Armymedic (22 Jul 2005)

Tim Hortons makes drinkable coffee. It is third best to the coffee the ladies at the unit canteens make for me, and there is cheaper and more readily avail too.

But the best coffee is always the coffee I make myself. I particularly enjoy, during a tough morning at work opening my thermos at my desk, and having the aroma of hot coffee and those 2 shots of Bailey's Irish cream..... 

Oh shoot, how do I erase this?


There you go ArmyMedic now no one will know


----------



## Kiltmann (23 Jul 2005)

*sigh* If only I lived in eastern Canada. Western Canada is the Timmie's domination land. There are something like 10 Tim's within a 10 minute drive of my house, including one near the airport and one AT the airport. I wonder where all the pilots go to get their caffene fix. :


----------



## Mappy (23 Jul 2005)

There are 3 Timmys at my school, 2 Starbucks and a bunch of no-name coffee places. Yes, I do drink alot of coffee during the school year!


----------



## c4th (23 Jul 2005)

Tim's is the crack cocaine of coffee.

Europeans know how to do coffee.   Espresso for breakfast in Ortona got me hooked. 

If I'm ever in the neighbourhood again, The Strand in Sanski Most (somewhere I have a 10 Fig grid) has the best Kafu I found in Bosnia.

Ciao,

M


----------



## swanita (23 Jul 2005)

Coffee...ewww . Just playing with ya!!


----------



## Sheerin (23 Jul 2005)

damn, another reason to be jealous of Mac - with any luck i'll be doing my MA there, if only for the coffee .  

All the coffee served at Trent is Aramark coffee - except for the timmies we have in our library. 
God I hate aramark. Though to be fair the coffee can be alright if you hit it at the right time, and they at least offer fair trade coffee...


----------



## my72jeep (24 Jul 2005)

mcnutt_p said:
			
		

> Tim Hortons ;D
> 
> The only place I visit more the Canadian Tire
> 
> McNutt


You'd love the Canadian Tire in Northbay it has a TIm's in it.


----------



## my72jeep (24 Jul 2005)

Kiltmann said:
			
		

> Following coffee joints get a 10 on the 'kilt scale for coffee':
> 
> 5. 7-11 (add a cookie and a box of cereal).
> 4. Tim Hortons (with a Long John).
> ...


Was a Dunkin Donuts in Orillia Ont. down town great breakfast at 2am coffee soso.


----------



## Mappy (24 Jul 2005)

> except for the timmies we have in our library



You have a timmies in your library?  Now I am the jealous one.  Last year the library staff said we can bring in coffee cups now.  However we still cannot have food.  Now what does more damage, coffee or some foods like carrot sticks?  

I really want some coffee right now *sigh*


----------



## mcnutt_p (24 Jul 2005)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> You'd love the Canadian Tire in Northbay it has a TIm's in it.



The timmies in Canadian Tire is ok but I perfer the one across the street, service is alittle faster.


----------



## swanita (24 Jul 2005)

Kiltmann said:
			
		

> *sigh* If only I lived in eastern Canada. Western Canada is the Timmie's domination land. There are something like 10 Tim's within a 10 minute drive of my house, including one near the airport and one AT the airport. I wonder where all the pilots go to get their caffene fix. :



When I visited Vancouver 2yrs ago & last week...Starbucks has taken over the city. There's even starbucks across the street from each other in the downtown core. Had to go way out of my way to even FIND a Timmies. One thing i couldn't stand when i was there....WAY too overpriced for me (but not that i drink coffee) for a bag of tea & some hot water.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (24 Jul 2005)

Starbucks, all the way, PROVIDED that all you are buying is drip coffee, not all that other fancy garbage.  It's only about 10 cents more than TH, and way better coffee.  TH gets the edge though for having good eats.  Getting pricey though...


----------



## Kunu (24 Jul 2005)

Hehehe...Kilo Mike likes his Starbucks...

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1084908682911_80317882

Although being able to grab a cup of joe and blueberry muffin for less than $2.50 at that same time of day is a big plus for Timmy's.


----------



## Warvstar (24 Jul 2005)

Im going to call the Tim Hortons main office monday, and see what they think about sending over some coffee machines.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jul 2005)

I've said it before, coffee sucks, real men drink tea, however I digress.....no one has mentioned the only coffee my wife will go out of her way for, Country Style.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (24 Jul 2005)

Tim Horton's, just for sheer availablity.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (24 Jul 2005)

Real men drink tea?!?

Bruce, are you _trying_ to get fragged?   ;D


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Jul 2005)

"Burn the witch"


----------



## Sheerin (24 Jul 2005)

We're, technically, not supposed to bring food or drinks (including coffee) into the library, but everyone does it and I honestly can't think of any time where i've seen the library-folk make a fuss out of it.  Hell, they're usually drinking coffee behind the counter at their computers.  Though lately we've had a problem with people spilling drinks and leaving food by the computers.  So who knows, perhaps in the future they'll do something about it.  Though I can only hope they wait till next year when i'm gone... unless of course I do my MA there.  

Yeah, I need coffee as well.  I haven't had a cup in about three days and i'm starting to get one of my "must-need-coffee" headaches.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Jul 2005)

Not that I am a coffee/tea drinker, but my GF is, and she likes this place called Shaydes on the Pummicestone Passage side of Bribie Island www.bribie.com.au (yes I live on this great island, and love it). They make a great Aussie burger at that. Nice and lean with a special sauce of some kind. All just a few metres from the waterfront.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Rebel_RN (25 Jul 2005)

Starbucks all the way, love the regular coffee but when I find i'm draggin' my @ss nothing perks me up quicker then a Venti triple espresso caramel Machiato. That stuff is golden for the 12 hour night shift!!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Jul 2005)

i can never doubt my good old timmies


----------



## my72jeep (25 Jul 2005)

Any one on the East Coast remember Irving's, buy the mug refills for $.25 now that coffee kept you going, and going.


----------



## Fraser.g (25 Jul 2005)

Rebel_RN said:
			
		

> Starbucks all the way, love the regular coffee but when I find i'm draggin' my @ss nothing perks me up quicker then a Venti triple espresso caramel Machiato. That stuff is golden for the 12 hour night shift!!



Good god!

Three times the caffeine and two times the sugar that any man needs in one sitting.

Sounds good.  ;D

GF


----------



## mover1 (25 Jul 2005)

Yep...take the cigarette out of your hand and replace it with a coffee mug.
Coffee the 21st centurys new additiction.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (25 Jul 2005)

Typical day at a Vancouver Starbucks:

Vancouver yuppie in line in front of me: "I'll have a tall, half-sweet, no-foam, extra-smooth, de-caf, soy milk latte with a splash of hazelnut and a drizzle of organic,unsweetned caramel."

Me: "Do you people still serve coffee? Good...I'll have a medium coffee....no not a Vente coffee...a M-E-D-I-U-M coffee."

I swear people out here have turned coffee into a bloody art.  God forbid you don't call the coffee maker a "barista".  Give me a break!  Walk down Robson Street and you'll see what I mean...there's one intersection where there are 2 starbucks right across the street from eachother...disgusting...starbucks isn't even that good...

Well thats the left coast for ya I guess.  Everywhere else people go to pubs for a pint...in Vancouver everyone goes to the Starbucks for a soy milk latte.


----------



## Sheerin (25 Jul 2005)

Most major US cities are like with Starbucks on every corner, the idea, i suspect, is that people don't have to cross the street to feed their addiction.  It seems to make sense.

In Toronto there are apparently over 70 stores in the downtown core.   

and if you need help here us this... http://www.starbuckshawaii.com/en/latte_lingo.htm lol

I had PDF that starbucks used to publish which explained everything, i was using it for a linguistic anthropology class actually, but I can't see to find it... damn


----------



## Blackhorse7 (25 Jul 2005)

If anyone here ever got to see how murderous I am in the morning without coffee, you would quickly agree that having a coffee shop corner to corner is not such a bad idea.  First, pre-coffee, I look like this  :rage:.  Then I get my coffee, and look like this  ;D.  After that the general public is safe.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jul 2005)

8) 8)Tea drinkers look like this all the time... 8) 8)


----------



## Blackhorse7 (25 Jul 2005)

That's because they are stoned.  In all fairness, I like a cup o' tea every now and then.  Coffee hits the gullet every day though.  Like right now (sip.... aaaahhhhhh).


----------



## Mappy (25 Jul 2005)

I had my first cup of timmies since May yesterday.  It tasted so very very good.  Can't wait to go back to school where I drink coffee all the time!

The funny thing is, is that I used to HATE the taste of coffee.  Now I love it, perhaps I have finally grown up *sniff*.....or Its just the senior years of university eating me alive.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (25 Jul 2005)

Sure I can understand the reasoning behind having a coffee shop on every corner.  Everyone needs their cup of joe.  Its just sad that for the most part they are all Starbucks (In Vancouver anyway).  Starbucks is like a virus or something, it just grows and grows.  I live in a fairly small town on the outskirts of Vancouver...in the last 3 years they have built 3 new Starbucks.  There are 5 Starbucks within a 1 kilometer radius of eachother...no joke.  Meanwhile, all the smaller, mom and pop and independent cafes have all gone TU because they've been muscled out by Starbucks.  Now that is what pisses me off.  And what I don't get is that Starbuck's coffee isn't even that good.

It reminds me of that Simpsons episode when Bart goes into a store in the mall and when he comes out of the shop 5 minutes later every other store in the mall has turned into a Starbucks.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (25 Jul 2005)

ReadyAyeReady said:
			
		

> It reminds me of that Simpsons episode when Bart goes into a store in the mall and when he comes out of the shop 5 minutes later every other store in the mall has turned into a Starbucks.



Storekeeper: Better hurry up kid.   In five minutes this place is turning into a Starbucks.

;D


----------



## caper861 (17 Aug 2005)

In my military years of travel, from Newfouldland to Alberta, I have been to alot of Tim's.  For a time in Ontario I worked at Tim's and I think it was the best job I had.  You would see people come in and get !@#$ crazy if there was a certain doughnut not there.  One Sgt. Major even threatened to call the MP's since we ran out of boston cream.  I think he needed to seak help!!  I do miss the fact that where I live now I have to go 1.5 hours on a drive to get my large dd.  I also miss those oat cakes cause I haven't seen a Tim's have them since I left Nova Scotia.  Used to always get my lg dd and an oatcake.  To pass the time on posting drives across Canada, we try to go to a different Tim's everytime.  I think it's comfortable for people, especally us type who are living like the littlest hobo, to have a place to go in each city to find things that remind us of home, at least it's this way for my family.


----------



## ab136 (17 Aug 2005)

Ah Timmies!!  Nothing sends you to the can quicker than a large black and raisin bran muffin.  *OHHH it burns so*


----------



## Sask HCAO (17 Aug 2005)

Is Timothy's in any way connected to Tim Horton's? I was under the impression that Timothy's was the "high-end" version of Tim Horton's, as they're usually seen in more upscale settings such as downtown skyscrapers and such.


----------



## DannyBoy (9 Sep 2005)

Does anybody else agree that Tim Hortons Should have a deal with the Military like have a mobile Tim Hortons Unit of something that visits the troops in the Field  ;D


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

100%    French Vanilla in the winter.....Ice Cap  in the summer   ...mmmmmmmm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 Sep 2005)

Yeah, that, or one or two people can just accept the fact that a weekend, week, month or 6 month tour without candy, pop, donuts, XBox, TV, beer, and/or other luxuries never killed anybody...

Of all the things the military needs, "more donuts" is probably one I'd disagree with.


----------



## Da_man (9 Sep 2005)

Have them make our box lunches.   Replace the dam strudels by a donut it would be a healthier choice.


----------



## Tornado (9 Sep 2005)

Hmmm, I think I see some possibilities here.  Endorsements!  Serious cash flow.  A few racing stickers and we'll be well on the way to getting enough cash for much needed equipment / raises / offsets to PMQ rates.

The list goes on.

Mattel Toys stickers on our weapons.  Maybe a new line of perfumes and colognes. Eau de "Three-weeks-in-the-field".

Take Care!


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Yeah, that, or one or two people can just accept the fact that a weekend, week, month or 6 month tour without candy, pop, donuts, XBox, TV, beer, and/or other luxuries never killed anybody...
> 
> Of all the things the military needs, "more donuts" is probably one I'd disagree with.



Michael, you blasphemer!   How dare you slag Timmies like that!   I might just have to pass this post on to a moderator!!!

 ;D ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

DannyBoy said:
			
		

> Does anybody else agree that Tim Hortons Should have a deal with the Military like have a mobile Tim Hortons Unit of something that visits the troops in the Field   ;D



Their Slogan mixed in with Cadpat might look cute.

I agree there should be some sort of COS(Canada Over Seas); not, as hoki as the USO of course.

A big truck with lots-o-treats, or something tagged onto Logistics.  (More than what is already in place)

Apologyoffered if I've spoken out of place.


----------



## Mappy (9 Sep 2005)

Timmies should be free for everyone who has to stay up all night, work long hours, etc.

Ive been back to school for 2 days and they are already kicking my ass.  Timmies is going to make quite a bit off of me this year!


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

Mappy said:
			
		

> Timmies should be free for everyone who has to stay up all night, work long hours, etc.



There was a policy for free coffee and tea for all Emergency workers.  Up here only the Police get it sometimes.  Funny though, I've responded to more than 15 different Timmies for Emergency calls in the last 2 years, still no respect.  Not that I expect it, but the offer would be nice.


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

Speaks volumes


----------



## Hunter (9 Sep 2005)

I know a guy that owns a diner in downtown Ottawa.  His policy is that any cop/firefighter/ems in uniform gets their meal comped.  His rationale is that nothing deters robbery and stupid behaviour like a uniform in one of the booths.

I know the Timmies in Arnprior does grezat business with the military.  Every time we travel to or from Petawawa, the Timmies is our pitstop.  They have a "We Support our Troops" sign up and lots of times I've gotten a deal, like a large double for the price of a medium.  I think it would be great if Tim Hortons made instant coffee, and we got it in our IMPs.  Speaking of which,  I've been told the coffee in the IMPs is decaf - is that true?


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

while nobody loves their NATO standard more than me, I gotta say the very last thing this Army needs is more doughnuts.

If anything, we should force Timmy's to never sell another fatpill to any CF member. No, that isn't right. We should pass a new Reg that says no CF member unable to pass the Cooper's test, PWT Level 3, and BFT on the same day shall consume another Timmy fatpill until they can. On penalty of death.

Save the Canadian taxpayer a fortune on medical bills.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (9 Sep 2005)

I'll go with the Timmy's thing,

If they have a Wiser's Deluxe booth at the drive thru ;D


----------



## Mappy (10 Sep 2005)

It depends on the owners of the Timmies as well.

The owner of the Timmies by my work is kind of mean (as is our owner) and I dont see her giving away coffee because it "all adds up".

I once got yelled a for wasting a pickle (I chucked it at the wall to see if it would stick) and then had to sit through a lecture of how wasting one pickle adds up in the yearly report.


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

next time, hit HER with the pickle. See if either sticks.


----------



## Sheerin (11 Sep 2005)

*prepares to be attacked*
But I honestly don't understand why people love Tim Horton's coffee, its okay, but not even close to being great.  

Speaking of deals for Emergency services, i know in Toronto that Licks gives 50% off to Toronto Police, Fire, EMS and even St. John Ambulance guys.


----------



## DannyBoy (11 Sep 2005)

well I still say there should be a deal


----------



## dylan_infantry (11 Sep 2005)

The Tim Hortons thing is cool they should  create that.


----------



## DannyBoy (11 Sep 2005)

dylan_infantry said:
			
		

> The Tim Hortons thing is cool they should   create that.





again Seconded! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TCBF (11 Sep 2005)

Quick, what kind of car was Tim Horton driving - and who bought it for him - when he rolled it at zero-dark-buffalo one morning and ended his hockey and coffee-shop career in one fell swoop?

Tom


----------



## DannyBoy (11 Sep 2005)

please, enlighten us


----------



## TCBF (11 Sep 2005)

Ford Pantera.

He told Punch Imlach that he wanted the leafs to buy him one as part of his contract.  Punch had a baaaaad feeling about it, and told Tim he did not want to do it, but Tim was adamant.

His death was announced on the radio and his wife was at work, but did not hear it.  In those days, there was none of this waiting until next of kin, etc.

Tom


----------



## Old Ranger (11 Sep 2005)

What kind of Pickle are we talking about.......


----------



## Mappy (11 Sep 2005)

> What kind of Pickle are we talking about.......



Heinz Hamburger pickles.  I believe McDonalds uses them as well.  The whole pickle sticking thing started at Walmart when we would toss the pickles on the wall in the employees lounge, see it it stuck, and then left it there.  Some lasted for months.


----------



## Old Ranger (11 Sep 2005)

Hey Mappy,

I think Paracowboy was refering to a different kind of Pickle ;D


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

I was not! 
I'm above that sort of thing. 
In fact, I'm so above it, I don't know what the heck you are referring to. 
So there!


----------



## NavComm (11 Sep 2005)

I think the police will want in on the deal

http://www.cybersalt.org/cleanlaugh/images/03/donutsafe.htm


----------



## Burrows (11 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> 100%    French Vanilla in the winter.....Ice Cap  in the summer   ...mmmmmmmm


  I take my coffee the same colour my heart is.  BLACK.


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I take my coffee the same colour my heart is.   BLACK.


really. I like my coffee like I like my women: hot, strong, and bitter as hell.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Sep 2005)

Me too, except it's " hot, sweet, and in the kitchen"...


----------



## Mappy (11 Sep 2005)

> Hey Mappy,
> 
> I think Paracowboy was refering to a different kind of Pickle



Tee hee...dirty! Actually I have a story that runs along this path.

So, this one day at work 2 people called in on day that was already stretched in terms of amount of people working.  At 3pm I was supposted to go home (being in since 630) and I decided to stay because the person in charge is my friend and is really cute (my motivation for everything, cute guys).  We rushed to get stuff that was supposted to be done at 10am and I decided to tell a story about me getting covered in fruit juice at my old work.  So my friend goes"Hey can I cover you in mandarin orange juice?" which I reply "Sure, but to be fair, I get to cover you in pickle juice.  I like pickles" (having no clue that I just did a dirty joke) and then the older lady laughed and went "ohh I bet you do like pickles" and everyone laughed.

Thats my story.....



> bitter as heck.



Oh I am so bitter right now.  Ive been back at school for 2 freaking days and Ive already gotten so much bloody work to do!  I'm getting the "Bitter 4th year syndrome".


----------



## S McKee (12 Sep 2005)

I think TH does have a deal with Edmonton Garrison, you can't near the place after unit PT. I see lots a purple shirts in there. Is a BMI bullet part of the Coopers Test?


----------



## Glorified Ape (12 Sep 2005)

Mappy said:
			
		

> It depends on the owners of the Timmies as well.
> 
> The owner of the Timmies by my work is kind of mean (as is our owner) and I dont see her giving away coffee because it "all adds up".
> 
> I once got yelled a for wasting a pickle (I chucked it at the wall to see if it would stick) and then had to sit through a lecture of how wasting one pickle adds up in the yearly report.



I would have just yelled at you for making a mess.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Sep 2005)

Nope. Fired for horseplay in the workplace  ;D


----------



## Mappy (12 Sep 2005)

> Fired for horseplay in the workplace



I'm surprised that haven't fired me yet.  But I'm their token "university student" who does work really fast.  They all love me.

Plus, the managers themselves get weird sometimes.  This one day I fired the manager 6x, but he just wouldn't leave!


----------



## bossi (13 Sep 2005)

DannyBoy said:
			
		

> Does anybody else agree that Tim Hortons Should have a deal with the Military like have a mobile Tim Hortons Unit of something that visits the troops in the Field   ;D



It's been proposed many times, and is not without historical precedent (albeit not necessarily TH).

The link to first responders (fire, police, ambulance) is strong in many communities, not only just because they work 24/7 (and therefore eat and drink, too ...).
Some communities have "flying canteens" that show up at major fires - sharing a link to our Army, too, since some of these are sponsored by the Salvation Army.



> "Every front-line soldier of World War I knew that his true friend was the man in the Salvation Army canteen."
> - Will Bird, Ghosts Have Warm Hands



http://www.civilization.ca/cwm/salvationarmy/services_e.html


----------



## ARMY ISSUE (13 Sep 2005)

The Timmy drive thru is a great source of advertising and public relations. A guy with his company name printed on the back of the his/her vehicle lines up at timmies every morning buys his coffee and the coffee for the guy behind him, who's just spent 3-7 minutes staring at his company and website. It makes a good impression, for public bodies too. For a buck, someone gets promoted and someone else gets a "Good Morning"


----------



## Mappy (13 Sep 2005)

> A guy with his company name printed on the back of the his/her vehicle lines up at timmies every morning



Us girls like the topless guy who occasionally goes thru the drive thru


Alot of people get mixed up between Tim Hortons and Wendys (When they are in the same building).  One time, it was 5 cars in a row


----------



## bossi (13 Sep 2005)

Mappy said:
			
		

> Us girls like the topless guy who occasionally goes thru the drive thru ...



My pleasure - glad you liked it.  Feel free to reciprocate  



			
				Mappy said:
			
		

> ... Alot of people get mixed up between Tim ... and Wendy ...



Yikes!  Thank goodness I've never woken up to ... a mixup!!!


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (13 Sep 2005)

bossi said:
			
		

> It's been proposed many times, and is not without historical precedent (albeit not necessarily TH).
> 
> The link to first responders (fire, police, ambulance) is strong in many communities, not only just because they work 24/7 (and therefore eat and drink, too ...).
> Some communities have "flying canteens" that show up at major fires - sharing a link to our Army, too, since some of these are sponsored by the Salvation Army.
> ...



I'm with Search and Rescue in Prince George and the Salvation Army here have a mobile cook truck that they use to support us on our searches (and anything like disasters etc.).  They're great, they only need a couple of hours notice to show up, and they'll go almost anywhere we will, we've had them drive more than 8 hours out into the bush to a search site before.  I've taken to calling them the Salivation Army, those burgers sure smell good after a long hike through wet devils club looking for a missing person!

We spend a lot of time at Timmies too, we tend not to get called during normal business hours, and a little caffination tends to make everyone somewhat more lively at 3am.  Everyone knows what "Meeting at Tango Hotel" means on the radio.

Planes


----------



## NavyGirl280 (24 Sep 2005)

I dont know if a mobile unit in the fields would be a good idea or not. How many of us would be sitting around drinking coffee, watching as they bomb our vehicles? 

*In the distant background, the sound of one of our units being blown up by a bomb*

"Meh...We'll get the next one"

*And goes back to drinking his large double double*

However, I do work at Tim Hortons during the day while waiting for my basic training in the army and I think that the military should get their stuff free, if not a discount. Just about everywhere we go, we are able to get a discount on our meals and items that we buy in stores. I'll see what one persons voice can do for all of us  

Take care til next time

S.Bradbury


----------



## MPIKE (25 Sep 2005)

Members of York Regional Police recognizing the importance of this famed drink raised some funds and purchased a couple pallets of Tim's for the troops in Kabul last year. One of our members has connections in the AF to have it cleared for transport over there.  It was reported that it was well recieved. I'll try and find the pics from the unit that intially recieved it. (I think it was an MP platoon?) maybe someone here was able to partake in a little comfort from home?


----------



## bossi (28 Sep 2005)

PIKER said:
			
		

> ... maybe someone here was able to partake in a little comfort from home?



Yup.  In our tent, one of the guys received a Timmie's coffee machine (and cups!) - apparently some wives got together and mailed these to us.  Once we got electricity, it was even better (chuckle!!!)

As far as the MPs - there was a Multi-National MP Coy - something as simple as sharing coffee from home goes a long, long way to improving working relationships in austere conditions.

However, if I were to do it all over again ... with the benefit of 20/20 hindsight ... I wish I'd taken tea with me - it was the drink of choice amongst the local population, and it always impressed me that people poor as dirt were always gracious in sharing their "chai" with us.  And, during our pre-deployment training, I clearly remember the advice we received from the father of an Afghan friend - he told us that "anything Canadian" (especially sweets) would be warmly received ... and he was right - it was always a great conversation piece, and I still smile when I remember the looks we got during Eid el Fitr when we handed out Canadian-sized chocolate bars to Kabul police officers or anybody else that was on duty during their holiday - normally one would only exchange small candies, thus one of our normal-sized chocolate bars was kinda like the equivalent (to them) of one of those huge Toblerone bars you get at Christmas.  But, I digress ...

When I win the 6/49, I promise I'll commission a CADPAT Timmie's truck ...


----------



## reccecrewman (28 Sep 2005)

Well, on this yopic, I'll say this - it would be a nice thing to have Timmies overseas but, I'd be happy if at the Timmies in Pet, they had an express line. 1 cashier, 1 man, 1 coffee - THATS IT!!!!! No bagels, soups or sandwiches - JUST 1 COFFEEE!!!!! Make the line quicker for those of us just looking to grab a cup of joe and get out.


----------



## dutchie (28 Sep 2005)

I realize I am not in the majority here, but wtf is so special about Tim Horton's? Their donuts are half cooked and frozen in Ontario, then shipped to the stores where they finish the job (I believe the most prestigious restaurants do the same thing). Their sandwich 'baguette' is so crusty it cuts your mouth....should be called a 'Ham and Swiss on a french Bayonet'...at least it's cheap. And their coffee, if you can call that dog diarrhea coffee, is only marginally better than IMP coffee, and inferior to even 7-11 coffee. I wouldn't walk across the street to get a free Timmie's coffee, nevermind actually paying for it. Timmies is to coffee what bud light is to beer. 

The only thing Timmies has to offer the CF is lousy coffee and crappy tasting fat pills. We need neither.


----------



## fleeingjam (28 Sep 2005)

:'(


----------



## TCBF (29 Sep 2005)

"JUST 1 COFFEEE!!!!! Make the line quicker for those of us just looking to grab a cup of joe and get out."

- And some sort of death ray that can engage the scrotes who wheel into the drive through then go into a coma, or order enough food to cater a wedding reception.  I actually turned my car off to save gas in the line up at the TH on 97th St in Edmonton last Saturday.  I ended up yelling out the window at the lead car five cars in front:  "Hey Buddy, whadja order?  The smoked freakin' salmon?"

- Fast food, my arce.

Tom


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2005)

well - the navy has a deal with Tim Horton to provide them with coffee so it shouldn't be too complicated to get Their coffee served on base.... but would it make sense for the army to serve good coffee..... think of the lost business at the local "off base" Tim Horton.

On another note - during LFQA concentration last summer.... orders had to be issued to
1 prevent convoys of more than 4 trucks from stopping at Timmy's at any one time
2 no weapons inside
3 no MLVW or HLVW at the drive thru


----------



## condor888000 (29 Sep 2005)

Timmies............*drool* My lifeline when I ref before noon. Espically for the 7 am games.....


----------



## Winstone (29 Sep 2005)

I personally try to avoid TH like I try to avoid leprosy. There coffee taste like @$$, but it's hot, and ready when you order it, which can make up for the lousy taste.  But its not all bad, there is something to be said about Tims coffee after being outside working for 16 hrs in negative fifty that hit's the spot nicely with a good sandwich.(which by the way they will charge $11 for a 3 bite sandwich) 
(damn this post is making me hungry/thirsty)


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2005)

The nice thing about having a large tin of TH coffee while being "away" is that you don't necessarily have to drink what "others" call coffee (NOT!)

I'm more of a tea type of guy.... Mmmmm.


----------



## S McKee (29 Sep 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> I realize I am not in the majority here, but wtf is so special about Tim Horton's? Their donuts are half cooked and frozen in Ontario, then shipped to the stores where they finish the job (I believe the most prestigious restaurants do the same thing). Their sandwich 'baguette' is so crusty it cuts your mouth....should be called a 'Ham and Swiss on a french Bayonet'...at least it's cheap. And their coffee, if you can call that dog diarrhea coffee, is only marginally better than IMP coffee, and inferior to even 7-11 coffee. I wouldn't walk across the street to get a free Timmie's coffee, nevermind actually paying for it. Timmies is to coffee what bud light is to beer.
> 
> The only thing Timmies has to offer the CF is lousy coffee and crappy tasting fat pills. We need neither.



You sir, are unCanadian, and a traitorous cur


----------



## dutchie (29 Sep 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> You sir, are unCanadian, and a traitorous cur



With my roasting of Timmies, I kind of expected to be utilized as a walking bayonet scabbard.


----------



## geo (29 Sep 2005)

LOL.......

have you checked your back lately? (JK)

Chimo!


----------



## mover1 (29 Sep 2005)

Hail Ceasar 

The only deal that timmies should make with DND is paying for the pensions that are cause by their products because some fattie has an addiction to the cream they put in their colored water. 

Timmies was good about 15 or so years ago, but lets face it, the food, the coffee and the service have gone way down hill. All it amounts to is supporting a brand name. 
People quit smoking to save money yet still spend over 5 bucks a day on crap that only makes you fat and edgy.


Tim Hortons is the devil and I am calling a preist!!


----------



## dutchie (29 Sep 2005)

Now if you want a REAL coffee, and you're not in Holland or Turkey, get an Americano, half-full at any Starbucks or other place where they have an espresso machine. An Americano is espresso with hot water. 'Half full' means half the normal hot water added, making it stronger. 

NO SUGAR! NO CREAM! If God wanted you to have cream and sugar in your coffee, you'd brew it that way!

That'll put hair on your chest and a fire in your belly!


----------



## S McKee (29 Sep 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> With my roasting of Timmies, I kind of expected to be utilized as a walking bayonet scabbard.



That's alright, my signifcant other hates the stuff, she likes the Second (snooty) Cup.


----------



## Old Ranger (29 Sep 2005)

Timmies Coffee is only bad if left longer than 20 min on the burner.
But you'ld have to be a long time coffee drinker to know.

I've got some great coffee from Cuba.....yes I've been out long enough to go.
(Got some great Cigars too)


----------



## TCBF (29 Sep 2005)

If you can't float a Fifty Calibre barrel on it, it ain't coffee.

Tom


----------



## Fry (30 Sep 2005)

I'm drunk right now, so I won't remember this post, but I think they should make a deal with the CF, and should get me a vanilla dip donut and a bottle of ice cold peach juice on the double!!


----------



## Old Ranger (30 Sep 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> That's alright, my signifcant other hates the stuff, she likes the Second (snooty) Cup.



Ever try and just order a regular coffee....the dumb founded look you get back is priceless.


----------



## geo (30 Sep 2005)

Between my tea bags & my small personal expresso machine, don't need Timmy, 2nd Cup or *$....
(though 2nd Cup provides me with expresso bean)

and you're right.... when you jump from 0.50 cents a cup to 2.00 for a lousy cup of coffee, it ain't only the cream that's rich


----------



## canadianchick (30 Sep 2005)

And the funny thing is you guys ( while at least the ones in NS) pay $1.60 for a large coffee and it only costs 16cents for the big guy to make it  ... or at least that's what we were told while I worked there last summer. :warstory:


----------



## geo (2 Oct 2005)

.16 to make it,
then consider the coffee that gets thrown out if not served within XX minutes (want fresh!!!)
then consider the consumables that people put in it
then consider your pay (while you were working behind the counter......) and the free coffees & doughnuts that are given to the staff & local constabulary 

though, as stated, 1.60 to 2.00 for a lousy cup of coffee is STEEP!!!!


----------



## Old Ranger (2 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> coffee is STEEP!!!!



That would be Tea is Steeped.  Come on get with the comercials.

Any of you seen the new TV screens that are popping up behind the counters and in the Drive thru lanes?

As if we needed more indecisive people in line at Timmies.....


----------



## canadianchick (3 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> .16 to make it,
> then consider the coffee that gets thrown out if not served within XX minutes (want fresh!!!)


  You actually  think that they throw it out after 20 Minutes? Once I got in trouble for doing that ...  but if you want fresh coffee ask for coffee from the back pot  ... and for donuts and cookies ask for the ones in the front


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2005)

canadianchick said:
			
		

> You actually   think that they throw it out after 20 Minutes? Once I got in trouble for doing that ...   but if you want fresh coffee ask for coffee from the back pot   ... and for donuts and cookies ask for the ones in the front


Tks for the tip on locating the "fresh" stuff


----------



## Mappy (3 Oct 2005)

> You actually  think that they throw it out after 20 Minutes? Once I got in trouble for doing that



I dont work at Timmys, but my place has coffee and it doesn't really sell that well (coffee and burgers don't taste very good), and our coffee definitly stays on for longer than the suggested 20 minutes.

If you think Timmys coffee is bad, you should try Wendys coffee.  It tastes really really bad!!!


----------



## dutchie (3 Oct 2005)

Hmmm, funny. Timmies keeps old coffee, but it's the best..right? That snooty Starbucks has a timer on top of each pot of coffee, when it goes off (15 minutes I think), it gets dumped. Of course if you order an Americano or other espresso coffee, it's 'brewed' right then and there.

But Timmies IS superior, right?


----------



## Old Ranger (3 Oct 2005)

Cheaper and more locations.


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2005)

Starbucks........
The only F@#$ng place where you order a "grande" to get a small coffee
Sheesh!!!
ever heard of calling a spade a spade?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Starbucks........
> The only F@#$ng place where you order a "grande" to get a small coffee
> Sheesh!!!
> ever heard of calling a spade a spade?



AMEN!! PREACH IT SISTER


----------



## Pte_Martin (3 Oct 2005)

There's too many choices at starbucks, i stick with what's easy.....A Large Regular,


----------



## dutchie (3 Oct 2005)

CPL said:
			
		

> There's too many choices at starbucks, i stick with what's easy.....A Large Regular,



Yeah, cause who has the mental capacity for choice?  

Seriously, Starbucks has 3 choices: Dark, Mild, and Decaf. So really, 2 choices: dark or mild.


----------



## D-n-A (3 Oct 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Yeah, cause who has the mental capacity for choice?
> 
> Seriously, Starbucks has 3 choices: Dark, Mild, and Decaf. So really, 2 choices: dark or mild.



so, basicially  burnt or not as burnt coffee


----------



## Pte_Martin (3 Oct 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Yeah, cause who has the mental capacity for choice?
> 
> Seriously, Starbucks has 3 choices: Dark, Mild, and Decaf. So really, 2 choices: dark or mild.


i thought with Starbucks you could get your coffee with whipped cream, and sprinkles and a whole bunch of toppings on them??[


----------



## Glorified Ape (3 Oct 2005)

God I hate starbucks, the second cup, and all those other yuppie coffee places with pretentious coffees that no one in their right mind gives a crap about. Vente non-fat samoan-fijian blend latte with goat's milk and organic New Guinean sugar to go, please! Someone should stand in front of every starbucks/second cup and punch every customer in the base of the spine when they're going in.  :threat:


----------



## dutchie (5 Oct 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Someone should stand in front of every starbucks/second cup and punch every customer in the base of the spine when they're going in.   :threat:



Seymour and Hastings, every weekday around 8:25...I'll be the one ordering a medium dark roast, no cream. I'll meet 'cha there!  ;D


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

Heya all I was wondering what is everyone's favourite type of coffee? Mine would have to be french vanilla mmm   Anyone else?


----------



## muffin (6 Jan 2006)

armyrules said:
			
		

> Heya all I was wondering what is everyone's favourite type of coffee? Mine would have to be french vanilla mmm   Anyone else?



I like Hazlenut


----------



## bubba (6 Jan 2006)

I like whisky in me coffee so i would have to say i prefer the Irish kind.


----------



## emmiee (6 Jan 2006)

Doesn't matter to me... but when i'm in the mood i like a nice mocha or chocolate raspberry


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

choc raspberry?? will have to find that... I got some choc truffle coffee its pretty good also  Irish kind LMAO


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

tim hortons, large 1 cream 2 sugar although i did add some moose milk to plain black coffee at the New Year's levee, that was not too bad


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Jan 2006)

Starbucks Sumatra, dark roast, one sugar.  Anything else is just taking away from the coffee...


----------



## dutchie (6 Jan 2006)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Starbucks Sumatra, dark roast, one sugar.  Anything else is just taking away from the coffee...



Now your cooking with gas! I like the same, except no sugar.

If your local Starbucks has a crap 'bold' coffee on for the day, and you want something strong, try an 'Americano, half-full'. Basically, it's an Americano (espresson with hot water added) but they add only half the water. 

I also like a good Euro coffee. The Italians, French and Dutch make coffee that is just outstanding. You gotta taste it to believe it. Makes american style coffee taste like swamp water.


----------



## emmiee (6 Jan 2006)

NavComm and I actually have something in common???? I love Tim Hortons....but you can keep the Moose milk.... :-X

And if you want to try the chocolate raspberry coffee send me a message with your mailing address and i'll send you a sample...

emmiee


----------



## Blackhorse7 (6 Jan 2006)

Caesar,

Your on the money with the Americano, I just don't like that it costs twice as much as the drip coffee.  But that being said, there sure is a big difference in the roasts that you can get from day to day.  I drink Starbucks French roast at home.... as a matter of fact, I'm going to have another right now!


----------



## dutchie (6 Jan 2006)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Caesar,
> 
> Your on the money with the Americano, I just don't like that it costs twice as much as the drip coffee.  But that being said, there sure is a big difference in the roasts that you can get from day to day.  I drink Starbucks French roast at home.... as a matter of fact, I'm going to have another right now!



Yeah, I know, it is pricey.

I drink Sumatra and French Roast at home. Plus I have a Dutch coffee machine, and they even have a Sumatra blend. It's really quite outstanding.


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Jan 2006)

umm...If It's got caffeine, it's good for me...2 cream in an L at Tims..I do however, love my turkish coffee..sooo thick.

And who can say no to Irish coffee


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

I like french roast coffee too. I've never had swiss coffee but I hear it's pretty good. As for Starbucks, I've never been a fan. I find their coffee has a bitter taste that I don't care for. If I'm with friends though and we go to starbucks, I get a mocha, it's a bit sweeter.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Jan 2006)

Timmies...Large Black.... cause I need no sugar... I"m just too sweet. LMAO...


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (6 Jan 2006)

Usually timmies large double-double does the job but I also like a lot Starbucks mocha.


----------



## aluc (6 Jan 2006)

mmmm...a nice espresso (short) with a half shot of cognac or .....grappa added in for maximum enjoyment


----------



## Sf2 (6 Jan 2006)

- starbucks dark roast
- fresh ground french vanillla (got a coffee grinder for xmas - best present ever)


----------



## purple peguin (6 Jan 2006)

Starbucks is the way to go! , Like anything thats strong


----------



## FredDaHead (6 Jan 2006)

My favorite: Starbuck's White Chocolate Mocha... with whipped cream (no clue if they still have it, haven't bought it in over a year)

What I drink all the time: the thing they call "coffee" in the CDH... black, usually.


----------



## dk (6 Jan 2006)

Timmies. XL - Regular. But enjoy ButterCaramel Smooties once in a while. (As girly at it sounds)


----------



## beach_bum (6 Jan 2006)

sumatra - black.....yummy.


----------



## elminister (6 Jan 2006)

Timmies - Large 3 cream 3 sugars. ----------------------not too strong.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (6 Jan 2006)

I can't believe no has said they like their coffee crisp. Favourite coffee depends on the atmosphere. The coffee in the Imp's has saved my life on more than one occasion, especially mixed with the hot chocolate powder when I have forgotten to pack the instant Rollo coffee.


----------



## RowdyBowdy (6 Jan 2006)

Timmy Ho's large double cream. As Frank the Tank would say, "once it hits your lips it's so good!!"


----------



## Scott (6 Jan 2006)

Doesn't anyone just like coffee? You know, the stuff you get in messes, roadside diners, drilling rig camps, etc. 

I recently found "Kicking Horse Coffee" it's organically grown from BC. Now I do catch some razzing at work for drinking "hippie shit" but I do really like it. They have several different roasts out there so keep an eye out for them. I found it at Safeway.

If I am going to treat myself I get a Starbucks cappuccino, vanilla shot, wet, cinnamon. drool.


----------



## NL_engineer (6 Jan 2006)

Mine would have to be a L or XL Timms 2 2


----------



## NavComm (6 Jan 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> Doesn't anyone just like coffee? You know, the stuff you get in messes, roadside diners, drilling rig camps, etc.
> 
> I recently found "Kicking Horse Coffee" it's organically grown from BC. Now I do catch some razzing at work for drinking "hippie crap" but I do really like it. They have several different roasts out there so keep an eye out for them. I found it at Safeway.
> 
> If I am going to treat myself I get a Starbucks cappuccino, vanilla shot, wet, cinnamon. drool.



I've had kicking horse coffee, they sell it in a lot of stores near me. It's very good. Also, cafe espresso is some kind of fair trade coffee, it's really good but harder to find.


----------



## dk (6 Jan 2006)

Scott said:
			
		

> I recently found "Kicking Horse Coffee" it's organically grown from BC. Now I do catch some razzing at work for drinking "hippie crap" but I do really like it. They have several different roasts out there so keep an eye out for them. I found it at Safeway.



Better Hippie Crap then Cat Crap. Kopi Luak, is supposed to be good. $100/lb. I'm always open to new things, but this one you'd have to pay me to even think about drinking it.

As far as ordinary non-branded coffee, I usually like the flavour of some Hotel Room-Service coffees.


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

I also drink Nescafe instant like everyday it does the trick.


----------



## Sheerin (6 Jan 2006)

About five minutes from my front door is a nice little coffee shop that has a wide selection of fair trade organic coffee.  Every 3 weeks or so I go and get a new type.  These aren't flavoured coffee, just natural coffees from different parts of the world.  Some are absolutely amazing.  This past christmas I picked up 2/3s of a pound of one called mocha java.  It has justa  hint of chocolate to it and is quite good.  I believe its from sumatra.


----------



## armyrules (6 Jan 2006)

Thers this coffe shop like the Sheerin is talking about a few towns away and there is this coffe from India they call it Monsoon Mud it is the most flavourful coffe I have ever had its not watery like some coffees its earthy I really enjoy it its an acquired taste


----------



## Fdtrucker (7 Jan 2006)

As long it it is strong it is for me. It could be a Timmies, or Arabic, Turkish. I am a believer of trying the local coffee in the countries I have been to.


----------



## armyvern (7 Jan 2006)

I exist on caffeine. If there's caffeine in it and it's hot...I'll drink it. Best cup I ever had (a little teeny-tiny cup it was) was a Turkish brew just off the Omayad Mosque in Damascus. Top half liquid, bottom half tar. It was delicious and I was up for a good 4 days after. Here, I settle for Timmies, X-Large...black.


----------



## NavComm (7 Jan 2006)

I don't know who did the poll, but one place we have here that is pretty good, is JJ Bean.


----------



## buzgo (7 Jan 2006)

NavComm said:
			
		

> I've had kicking horse coffee, they sell it in a lot of stores near me. It's very good. Also, cafe espresso is some kind of fair trade coffee, it's really good but harder to find.



Kicking Horse is really good, they carry it at all the Loblaw's in Ottawa, in the health food section. Their Kick Ass roast is my fave!


----------



## geo (7 Jan 2006)

armyvern said:
			
		

> I exist on caffeine. If there's caffeine in it and it's hot...I'll drink it. Best cup I ever had (a little teeny-tiny cup it was) was a Turkish brew just off the Omayad Mosque in Damascus. Top half liquid, bottom half tar. It was delicious and I was up for a good 4 days after. Here, I settle for Timmies, X-Large...black.


Turkish coffee - strain the bottom part thru your teeth.... yeah - you're ready to volunteer for Duty Officer / NCO for the next 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Glorified Ape (8 Jan 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Mine would have to be a L or XL Timms 2 2



Ditto, though I often go for 2 milk, 0 sugar.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Jan 2006)

brin11 said:
			
		

> I'm usually disappointed though at Tim's, they rarely have my favourite donut, strawberry filled.



I feel your pain.

I only go to timmie's to get free cheescake from the people that work there...or when friends say "wouldn't it be cool to buy 12 cookies?"


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Jan 2006)

Green Beans in Kabul, Khandahar and Bagram aren't bad...


----------



## KevinB (11 Jan 2006)

Duey -- the GreenBeans Hazlenut bags are my favourite here.
   But I must admit that even my Triple Carmel Machiatto in Bagram every week does not make up to a Timmies.  :'(

The things one must put up for Lord and Land... (or in my case sheer Greed   )


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Jan 2006)

Kev, we got a whole bunch of Timmies cans in those Op Santa boxes, I could probably score you one if you'd like...doesn't quite taste the same going through crappy little coffee makers... :-[

Duey


----------



## DG-41 (11 Jan 2006)

I'm suprised nobody has brought up the one undeniable bit of Timmies' magic:

1 X XLDD + 20 min == instant regularity

 ;D

DG


----------



## TCBF (12 Jan 2006)

Holy shrimp!  A thread that hasn't been locked yet!

 ;D

The Internet Cafe in Diego Garcia.

Tom


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Jan 2006)

DG-41 said:
			
		

> I'm suprised nobody has brought up the one undeniable bit of Timmies' magic:
> 
> 1 X XLDD + 20 min == instant regularity
> 
> ...



Which helps build up certain muscle groups South of the equator, as this normally will occur in the middle of the Comd's morning OGp!  

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Danjanou (12 Jan 2006)

As long as we’ve expanded our list to the far corners of the world, I have to add the street corner coffee vendors in the Boca Chica district of Cartagena Colombia. Large back thermoses of pure Colombia coffee ( the good stuff they don’t export) served in tiny thimble size shot glasses.

Ah nothing starts the morning better than mainlining caffeine.
 8)


----------



## KevinB (12 Jan 2006)

Duey - as soon as I get a Surf that runs again (long story) I will drop by with Seans Khukri and try to scam Coffee by your ferocious guard dog ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Jan 2006)

For the record, I am a Tim's addict.  There is a secret ingredient in the coffee that renders all other coffee useless somehow, I'm sure of it.
Has anyone ever had Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee (yes, insert weed jokes here)?  It is really dark but not in the least bit bitter.  Somehow actually even better than Tim's.  Apparently something like 90% of it is exported to Japan.  
Apologies if JBM coffee was already brought up earlier.  Who could imagine 22 pages of this?


----------



## big bad john (12 Jan 2006)

A local chain here in Ottawa Bridgehead has great coffee and a friendly atmosphere.  Free wireless access.  Recomended.


----------



## dutchie (12 Jan 2006)

The Turkish coffee served at a hotel in Budapest always sorted me out when I was there are on R & R. No matter how much I drank the night beofre, no matter how little sleep I had, no matter how hungover I was, after a couple shots of that dark, thick gritty coffee, I was good to go. Like a bullet between the eyes.


----------

